# Rampage Jackson vs. Liddell result in UFC 71!



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

*Round 1
Jackson cuts off the cage as Liddell circles. Rampage opens up with a one-two. Liddell calmly steps away. Quinton Jackson knocks out Chuck Liddell with a hard right hand and some pound for good measure. Liddell complains but he was clearly knocked out. The official time is 1:53 of the first. *


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Great spoiler warning:thumb01: 


seriously, id be pissed off if i saw this and didn't know the result.


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

i just watched the fight guy


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Rampage deserves it...now Dana can give the shameless Chuck overselling a rest. He kind of crossed the line when he started putting down Fedor in order to elevate Chuck.

Ramp is the man.


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

i have to agree , rampage is an unstoppable machine, now ehres a champion worht braging about, i think white will ride this for all he can, cya chuck hello rampage !! i think white has been waiting for this , lol


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Bull_istic said:


> i just watched the fight guy


Other people haven't.

The thread title has to have nothing that gives it away and ***SPOILER***.


And yours is "Rampage Jackson KOls Liddell in UFC 71"

The smart thing to make one is "Rampage V Liddell UC 71 results***SPOILER***"


----------



## TheZar (Sep 23, 2006)

hells ya baby...just made a cool 80 bucks...


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

suck it up Bushido your guy lost , so did mine , lol srry for the rush to inform all, that didnt watch it i thought


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

lol it was inevitable, Rampage is the new man in the UFC but he has lost more time than chuck , 6 times to be exact, lol hes lot to guys that chuck beat also, train hard and eat your vitamins i guess, which bring on another thought, do they drug test in the UFC for Rids?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Bull_istic said:


> suck it up Bushido your guy lost , so did mine , lol srry for the rush to inform all, that didnt watch it i thought


I actually bet on Rampage.

Apart from that i only got 1 other fight right the whole card.


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

there ya go ive edited it for ya Judokas.  cheers !


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats better.

On the fight...i didn't expect that to happen but i did bet on Rampage.


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

Judokas said:


> Thats better.
> 
> On the fight...i didn't expect that to happen but i did bet on Rampage.


I gtg for now but i new chuck was gunna be KOed before the fight even started, you could see the fear in his eyes, Rampage 100 % Dominated chuck from the get go , chuck was scared !! rightly so, hes one mean , tough dude ! chucks blows to his head didnt even faze him, rampage has the right hand haymaker thats seriously cant be stopped. ttyl


----------



## daddyholland (Apr 26, 2007)

Bull_istic said:


> chuck was scared !!


I knew Rampage was going to win from seeing their first fight but I don't think Chuck was scared. I think he was over-confident and was not prepared.​


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

Finally Rampage has won a real championship!!!

I really thought Liddell was going to out punch and stuff all of his takedowns being that Jackson has looked pretty terrible after his 2nd fight with Silva but when i rewatched him fight against Eastman he seemed to have some of his speed and aggression back, He looked very determined and looked like he was training well and the more i thought about it the more i thought jackson would win. 

Jackson is the man! Now lets all hope he can take out Hendo


----------



## Marasol (May 27, 2007)

*Rampage is a turd.*

Liddell is a counter puncher and rampage is an agressor. Chuck fell for his taunting and paid the price. Everyone gets a lucky hit once in a while...even Chuck. This time it was the turds lucky shot. I'll always be a Liddell fan and I cant wait for another UFC rematch. The turd will loose his first defense of the title anyway.

Damn what a shitty night.


----------



## keithkeller (May 4, 2007)

Bull_istic said:


> lol it was inevitable, Rampage is the new man in the UFC but he has lost more time than chuck , 6 times to be exact, lol hes lot to guys that chuck beat also, train hard and eat your vitamins i guess, which bring on another thought, do they drug test in the UFC for Rids?


he has only lost 2 times more and he fought in pride. he is plenty hard


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

Marasol said:


> Liddell is a counter puncher and rampage is an agressor. Chuck fell for his taunting and paid the price. Everyone gets a lucky hit once in a while...even Chuck. This time it was the turds lucky shot. I'll always be a Liddell fan and I cant wait for another UFC rematch. The turd will loose his first defense of the title anyway.
> 
> Damn what a shitty night.


Ban plz


----------



## TheZar (Sep 23, 2006)

Bull_istic said:



> lol it was inevitable, Rampage is the new man in the UFC but he has lost more time than chuck , 6 times to be exact, lol hes lot to guys that chuck beat also, train hard and eat your vitamins i guess, which bring on another thought, do they drug test in the UFC for Rids?


yes they test for roids in the UFC because the Nevada Sports Commision tests for it...

example: Josh Barnett was stripped of his title for having an illegal substance in his body after he beat Couture for the HW belt...


----------



## Marasol (May 27, 2007)

Ban for? Because your guy is a turd? meh.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Bull_istic said:


> lol it was inevitable, Rampage is the new man in the UFC but he has lost more time than chuck , 6 times to be exact, lol hes lot to guys that chuck beat also, train hard and eat your vitamins i guess, which bring on another thought, do they drug test in the UFC for Rids?


*Rampage having more loses than Chuck means nothing. One of those loses comes from the same night 4 years ago, when Rampage beat Chuck the first time and later that night fought Wanderlei Silva in the Middleweight GP. Rampage has lose twice to Silva and once to Shogun both who can, IMO beat Chuck Liddell. Rampage is the better fighter between himself and Liddell.*


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Marasol said:


> Ban for? Because your guy is a turd? meh.


No,I believe he was suggesting you be banned because your posts seem to be pointless junk with no point to them except childish and pathetic name calling of fighters.No luck involved in that fight at all,Liddell left himself WIDE open by throwing that body shot.
Go home,get the kleenex out and wipe away your tears about chuck loosing.Or throw one off the wrist over your Iceman poster collection.Fool.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Haha, yea.. it was great.


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

*I know but, if you look at Liddells tapes of his fights over the yrs , his size hasnt changed that much, or at all, hes the same fighter he has been for yrs, dont you think he should roll with the times ? I think Chuck will revenge Rampage, and whom ever said Chuck was over confident was right, maybe this loss and some crap talk from Rampage will be all he needs to take back the belt? hats off to Rampage but im thinkin it will be like a saint pierre rain, short very short !! Chuck has Heart , Rampage has a hay maker !! pfffffft Chuck fan forever.*


----------



## skinner123 (May 27, 2007)

Yes< Yes> Yes>> Yes


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

*I mean i dont think Chuck took this guy to seriuosly, and he maybe in the best shape of his life, (but everyone is) Rampage is a man with goals, I think Chuck needs a new trainer, he needs to start new, from the begining. Im 100% a Liddell fan, at the same time im thinkin it had to be fixed, how can a guy that has rained so long be KOed in the first round ???? anyone know Chucks Payoff for the fight ? darn here i go , but still will allways be an Iceman Fan !!!! frick, the first round ?? gezzz he could of lasted untill the third !! lol, Chuck will revenge his title for sure !!! cause now Rampage is the only man that (i hate to say) as Rampage would say...... 100% wooped his ass.*


----------



## Moses (May 10, 2007)

there is no way that fight was fixed... if you knew anything about rampage you would know he is a monster... he is strong, and he lifted Chuck off the ground with that punch and there was nothing he could have done about that... it was a good fight, i bet we will see that match up again, well, at least i hope we do.


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

wow he lifted Chuck off the ground ? not what i seen it was a right hand haymaker that anyone could of thrown, Chucks prob was he was way over confident and not watching for the haymaker, pffffffft Rampage is a wannabe Chuck, like saint Pierre his rane will not last to long.


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

War Rampage


----------



## Manny Bigger (May 27, 2007)

chuck needed to take rampage to the ground. rampage is alot stronger and faster than the iceman. I'm a big liddel fan but I think he was just out matched. Would love to see a rematch


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

Manny Bigger said:


> chuck needed to take rampage to the ground. rampage is alot stronger and faster than the iceman. I'm a big liddel fan but I think he was just out matched. Would love to see a rematch


The rematch will happen , its all about the money, and i think Chuck needs to take it to the ground as well, but really as for Rampage ? hes a big man, lol fer sure, and a very hard hitter. under estimation will get you Ko'ed forsure, watch tito challenge the Rampage now, lol what a joke that will be. who is in line for a tile shot anyone know ?


----------



## Shamrock4life (May 27, 2007)

This sucks for fans and the UFC. They put so much into Liddel and now BOOM, hes out. Same with there other big draw, tito ortiz. This might be the downfall of UFC, and yes im serious. So what now, a rematch or do we have to see Tito vs. Rampage?


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

babe ruth my ass


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

Shamrock4life said:


> This sucks for fans and the UFC. They put so much into Liddel and now BOOM, hes out. Same with there other big draw, tito ortiz. This might be the downfall of UFC, and yes im serious. So what now, a rematch or do we have to see Tito vs. Rampage?


Tito Vs. Rampage ??? oh my lord !!! HAHA Rampage took chuck in 153 of the first round ! but honestly i think Tito can beat Rampage !! (as much as i dislike Tito)but im rooting for anyone who beats chuck !! come on back Chuck you can do it !!!!!!


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

Shamrock4life said:


> This sucks for fans and the UFC. They put so much into Liddel and now BOOM, hes out. Same with there other big draw, tito ortiz. This might be the downfall of UFC, and yes im serious. So what now, a rematch or do we have to see Tito vs. Rampage?


hendo vs rampage first


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

We Pride fans needed this one. It more than makes up for Cro Cop vs. Gonzaga.


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

i just viewed a interview with Liddells trainer, that now theyre talking about a Liddell vs Sylva match up. wow what a match that would be , didnt Syvla beat Rampages ass?


----------



## Moses (May 10, 2007)

I dont understand why anyone would say this is bad for the UFC... It's not like Rampage is a nobody, if you guys have forgtten HE BEAT CHUCK... TWICE! He is a great fighter, a PRIDE fighter, and all it is doing is bringing the two franchises together. I hope more pride fighters come over. Fedor will CRUSH anyone in the UFC and I'd love to see him fight some of our "American Hero". Don't get me wrong, the Ice Man is no joke. I don't think I even have to say that but I dont want someone giving a whining reply. Bottom line, dont sleep on Rampage, and more importantly do. not. sleep. on. pride. They are brutle over there, guys are getting heel stomped in the head while they are on the ground. lol.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Bull_istic said:


> wow he lifted Chuck off the ground ? not what i seen it was a right hand haymaker that anyone could of thrown, Chucks prob was he was way over confident and not watching for the haymaker, pffffffft Rampage is a wannabe Chuck, like saint Pierre his rane will not last to long.


You obviously only watch the UFC.Buy or borrow a few Pride dvd's,you'll enjoy them AND learn something.


----------



## dannov (Oct 17, 2006)

Bull_istic said:


> *I mean i dont think Chuck took this guy to seriuosly, and he maybe in the best shape of his life, (but everyone is) Rampage is a man with goals, I think Chuck needs a new trainer, he needs to start new, from the begining. Im 100% a Liddell fan, at the same time im thinkin it had to be fixed, how can a guy that has rained so long be KOed in the first round ???? anyone know Chucks Payoff for the fight ? darn here i go , but still will allways be an Iceman Fan !!!! frick, the first round ?? gezzz he could of lasted untill the third !! lol, Chuck will revenge his title for sure !!! cause now Rampage is the only man that (i hate to say) as Rampage would say...... 100% wooped his ass.*


I think two clear losses to Rampage shows that Chuck will never really have a fighter's chance against Rampage unless he just gets very lucky. Rampage's style is the counter-style to Chuck...he's the heat on Chuck's ice.


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

Rampage vs Liddell fight UFC 71 


http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/ACKEZ03u4xh1ieJcF 



Wow , short lived fight for a so called champion, wow has this fight changed my mind about liddell, its like he didnt even give a frick anymore, all that and a bag of chips Iceman ?? well you just been crushed ! guess that would make him crushed ice !! BOOOOOOOOOO very poor fight ..


----------

